# CDC estimates 3 in 4 kids have had COVID-19



## Nosy Bee-54 (Apr 26, 2022)

Three out of every four U.S. children have been infected with the coronavirus and more than half of all Americans had signs of previous infections, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention researchers estimated in a report Tuesday.

The researchers examined blood samples from more than 200,000 Americans and looked for virus-fighting antibodies made from infections, not vaccines. They found that signs of past infection rose dramatically between December and February, when the more contagious omicron variant surged through the U.S.

The most striking increase was in children. The percentage of those 17 and under with antibodies rose from about 45% in December to about 75% in February.

For Americans of all ages, about 34% had signs of prior infection in December. Just two months later, 58% did.

*The older people were, the less likely they had evidence of past infections, the study found. For those 65 and older, 19% had signs of prior infection in December and 33% did in February. That may be because older adults have higher vaccination rates and they may be more likely to take other COVID-19 precautions, such as wearing masks and avoiding crowds, Clarke said.*

https://apnews.com/article/cdc-covid-infections-kids-baefa22555970245f0ff939e7bbc7c80


----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 3, 2022)

The CDC has lost ALL credibility during the Covid Crisis!  I pretty much ignore anything they put out...


----------



## Remy (May 5, 2022)

It would kind of make sense, kids are probably pretty poor at distancing and strict hygiene when interacting with other kids and at school.


----------



## Don M. (May 5, 2022)

Remy said:


> It would kind of make sense, kids are probably pretty poor at distancing and strict hygiene when interacting with other kids and at school.


That's right....young kids "socialize" far more than adults.  But, most of them are a lot healthier than the older folks who have been getting infected.  These youngsters often show symptoms no worse than a head cold, while Covid is a death sentence to a Senior who is already filling their calendar with doctor visits.


----------

